
Ask HN: How to Stop Believing in Superstitions - smithmayowa
How do you stop yourself from believing in superstitions you have always believed?
======
aszantu
Hm helped me to realize that they don't help. For example: even if there is an
Afterlife there is no point investing into it now. Even if 9/11 was a false
flag operation, there is nothing I can do about it except for living my life.
Etc.

